# Galactica kit news?



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Anything new on the Galactica kit?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nope..........


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> Nope..........


I guess that sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Darkhunter said:


> I guess that sums it up pretty well.


Dave beat me to the answer....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Nope..........


Straight to the point. I love it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep, not much to say about it. We posted built test shot images about 3 weeks ago, and nothing has changed, waiting for some fixes. Wish I had more time, but we can't update kit info every few weeks unless something major changes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, we want DAILY updates, dammit!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John P said:


> No, we want DAILY updates, dammit!


Day Two: Nothing to report. :wave:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

John, 
I hate to rain on your parade, but there is a difference between "WANT" and "GET" !!!


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Reminds me of the Redd Foxx monolouge....

" My Wife used to say to me, I want what I want, when I want it !

I told you, You'll _GET_ what I _GOT_, *WHEN I GET IT !* " 

:tongue:


_And fer you youngsters out there, he was a Comedian.._ :dude:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Wolvster said:


> Reminds me of the Redd Foxx monolouge....
> 
> " My Wife used to say to me, I want what I want, when I want it !
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Day Two: Nothing to report. :wave:


HAHAHAHAHA ...................................................... Damn ......


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Day Three:.....see Day Two :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Since it's the weekend, I can play psychic and give you all a reading: Day Four, no new news.....


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Oh! Lookie! Something almost resembling news! :lol:

My dear ol' mother used to say, "It'll come when it comes and not before." Seems I used to get a wee bit anxious for those send away for toys on the back of cereal boxes. Thankfully I'm more mature and patient now.









IS IT HERE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

I saw this at an anime forum.

http://www.imagebam.com/image/96092e91728071


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

cobywan said:


> I saw this at an anime forum.
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/96092e91728071


That is a first test shot. Changes have been made. I believe that is in ModelGraphix.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Bottom righthand side of the page is marked Model Graphix.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Can't wait to see the photo-etch after-market offerings for this beast


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone need a Day 5 update?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sure-

As long as it is not too different from the Day 4 Update- 

.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

What'd you have for breakfast, Frank?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BlackbirdCD said:


> What'd you have for breakfast, Frank?


Blueberry muffin and an orange juice. Tuesday I'll probably add a glass of milk to it. By the way, test shots received today, will be on display Thursday in Orlando at Celebration. Along with something VERY cool. I'm sure someone will post an image of it from the show.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, I forgot to check in for updates yesterday!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Blueberry muffin and an orange juice. Tuesday I'll probably add a glass of milk to it. By the way, test shots received today, will be on display Thursday in Orlando at Celebration. Along with something VERY cool. I'm sure someone will post an image of it from the show.


Hmmm...sounds like something Very cool is in the mix...
...am I close?
Mcdee


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Hmmm...the mind wonders!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> Along with something VERY cool.


I can think of several somethings............

Heck, two days is nothin', at my age. (as I look at the second hand on the clock slow down, Twilight Zone style!)


tick...............tick.....................................................tick


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Maybe it's more news......


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

The Mark VII prototype kit!!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

When I talked to the manager (and my former boss) at my hobby shop, he was told by his distributor that the Galactica was going to be delivered next month!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

seaQuest said:


> When I talked to the manager (and my former boss) at my hobby shop, he was told by his distributor that the Galactica was going to be delivered next month!


It's looking early October at this point. Hopefully we'll hear more soon.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

You could consider an open-faced frittata with some roasted cumin potatoes for your next breakfast.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Not to be negative because I am really looking forward to this kit. I realize this is the first test shot but those panel lines look very deep and very wide.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Moebius said:


> ...By the way, test shots received today, will be on display Thursday in Orlando at Celebration. Along with something VERY cool. I'm sure someone will post an image of it from the show.


Does anybody know what the "something VERY cool" is? Did anyone get pics of it or the test shots? Post 'em if ya got 'em! 

Gordon


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Plenty of pictures taken, but no one has posted. I'm surprised! Oh well, if no one posts anything I'll get around to it on Monday.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Monday is upon us, _Show us the PIC'S _!!! :wave:

I am pretty surprised there have been so FEW pic's
from the show.. I hit up several Boards over the weekend
and VERY few pic's are up ? 

Guess I'm too used to Comic Con
and MASSIVE pic's flooding the Internetz !!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Pops in looking for news*
*Sees Frank glaring at me*
*Legs it*


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Photos anyone? Photos? Please........


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Plenty of pictures taken, but no one has posted. I'm surprised! Oh well, if no one posts anything I'll get around to it on Monday.



Believe it or not, fans of the NuBSG all over the world are waiting in anticipation of this kit. I already have numerous request asking me to pre-order the kit for them and when they see these pictures, its going to increase 5 folds :tongue:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I seriously can not believe that no one has posted a single photo as of yet.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Darkhunter - you might want to check out the thread named On Display at Celebration.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

derric1968 said:


> Darkhunter - you might want to check out the thread named On Display at Celebration.


Thanks!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Could it be a model of the Raptor from BSG? someone post the photos!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

KUROK said:


> Could it be a model of the Raptor from BSG? someone post the photos!


KUROK, check out this thread-

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300847&page=3


----------



## captain shelley (Feb 4, 2010)

I am curious about the date this is suppose to be released by. Has a date been mentioned?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

captain shelley said:


> I am curious about the date this is suppose to be released by. Has a date been mentioned?


Mid-October.


----------



## captain shelley (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks  Can't wait, already have 2 on back order


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Mid-October.



Just wondering if this was still the case (Mid October) and does that mean the ship arriving at customs and agents trampling some kits? Or are you thinking hobby shop shelves?

See ya at iHobby.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Small delay due to a tooling problem, looks like end of October is more likely, depending on customs clearance.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hopeully we'll get a good look at it next month at iHobby Frank!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------

